# Diesel is over-protective of his new puppy brother



## diesel (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Diesel's been so lonely lately, so we decided to get another puppy (Beemer) for companionship. I was a little nervous that it would backfire, but Diesel is really close to my landlord's dogs, and loves playing with other dogs, so we thought it would be a good idea. It took us a couple months to find a puppy with just the right active playful personality to match Diesel's, and it's been a HUGE success. Diesel is in love with his new poodle puppy brother, and they have really bonded over the past month.

Now I have a new problem...Diesel is extremely protective of his new brother. He was always ok around strangers - never enthusiastic, but never showed anxiety or fear. Also, he was pretty used to the noises around our house and hearing people passing by on the sidewalk (we live in the city). Nowadays, whenever Beemer is with us, he barks at strangers and people passing by outside. He gets really anxious if anyone besides me and hubby is holding Beemer, and if Beemer ever even peeps, Diesel's right there checking on him. It was really cute at first, and at times helpful (mil's dog came over and started growling at the puppy and was ready to lunge at him, and Diesel protected Beemer), but now it's getting worrisome. I don't want Diesel to be too attached or over-protective of Beemer, but I don't know how to discourage this behavior.

Help!! :smpullhair:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (diesel @ Oct 18 2009, 09:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841334


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Diesel's been so lonely lately, so we decided to get another puppy (Beemer) for companionship. I was a little nervous that it would backfire, but Diesel is really close to my landlord's dogs, and loves playing with other dogs, so we thought it would be a good idea. It took us a couple months to find a puppy with just the right active playful personality to match Diesel's, and it's been a HUGE success. Diesel is in love with his new poodle puppy brother, and they have really bonded over the past month.
> 
> ...


Sorry I can't offer any help BUT...just wanted to say I think it's kind of cute and your babies are ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

And this is why it is soooo important to teach your dogs to be independent. Feed them separately, they sleep separately, out for walks separately, etc. Go back to some basic obedience and manners training (even better sign each up for a class separately).


----------



## diesel (Oct 21, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Oct 19 2009, 10:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841579


> And this is why it is soooo important to teach your dogs to be independent. Feed them separately, they sleep separately, out for walks separately, etc. Go back to some basic obedience and manners training (even better sign each up for a class separately).[/B]


Thanks! I'll work on doing this - I'm guilty of having them do everything together 24/7, and didn't know they each needed their own boundaries. I'll start with the separate walks and eating separately today. Beemer still hasn't finished his shots, so I'll look into a class for Diesel in the meantime.


----------

